# Duplicar Señal de auriculares



## JC9222 (May 23, 2014)

Hola que tal como andan?. Tengo una pregunta desde una persona que poco sabe de electrónica pero que se da maña. Ando buscando la forma de conseguir duplicar la señal de auriculares que sale de mi Placa de audio (Jack 1/4""). Y como lo único que encontré fue este makie (Mackie Big Knob Desktop Studio Monitor System) me deprimió un poco. Pero después se me ocurrió la idea de hacer un duplicador yo, no creo q' pueda ser tan difícil. Si alguien me puede dar una mano estaría muy agradecido. Desde ya gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2014)

Solo para dos yo creo que se puede hacer mucho mas sencillo !

Para muchas mas salidas hay un par de temas ya resueltos :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/conectar-auriculares-amplificador-banda-114428/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/conexion-varios-auriculares-misma-salida-audio-112304/


----------

